# Word of the Day-Enigma



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2022)

e·nig·ma  /iˈniɡmə/

_noun _a person or thing that is mysterious, puzzling, or difficult to understand.
"Madeleine was still an enigma to him"


----------



## C50 (Jun 9, 2022)

My daughter is an enigma.  Highly intelligent scientist that works for a premiere medical school, she likes grunge music, has tattoos and piercings.  Characteristics you don't expect in the same person.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 9, 2022)

It's A Mystery Wrapped in a Riddle Inside an Enigma.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 9, 2022)

Theoretical physicist Albert Einstein was an enigma to the average human mind.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 9, 2022)

Forum posters who essentially say "yea" to several conflicting, diametrically opposed opinion threads are real enigmas, leaving me to wonder just where they stand.


----------

